
The Most Secure Messengers 2018 - Zangi_Messenger
https://zangi.com/news/en/secure-messengers-2018/
======
mikece
Seems to me the most secure messengers are probably those that don't make a
big deal about it. One of the most intriguing secure messengers, in my
opinion, is Semaphor --
[https://spideroak.com/semaphor/](https://spideroak.com/semaphor/) \-- and
they publish the encryption code for inspection and analysis (though not the
keys, obviously).

